
BulldozAIR (YC S16) Is Asana for Construction Teams – AMA - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/10/bulldozair/
======
garyhost_
Hey guys, thanks for doing this! What did you like the most during your time
at YC?

~~~
lerigner
Hi,

Short answer: YC is the perfect excuse for international teams to get away
from everyday routine!

We had half the team come from Paris to Cupertino with Ali and I. Living
together in a house for more than 2 months changed a lot of things:

\- It was the perfect excuse for everyone to get away and completely focus on
BulldozAIR (the company, the product). This allowed us to finally do the
complete rewrites of part of our backend, for example (We had been postponing
this on multiple occasions)

\- Splitting the team in two and working in different time zones forced us to
be more effective, talkative and precise. When you have team members that know
each other well, the hand-overs are pretty smooth and you get to see your
product evolve 24 hours a day... priceless!

\- I loved the fact that all my external emails from France were stacked in my
inbox when I woke up. This allowed me to answer them at once quickly and it
felt like it was WAY easier to master my time for the rest of the day. With
all that time "regained", Ali and I got to seat together and challenge
everything like we used to when we began BulldozAIR. Understand that YC
partners are really good at asking the tough questions and also tell you when
you go completely off-track in your reasoning :)

Maxence, CTO @ BulldozAIR

edited for typo

